# Pet Services in Bristol



## ritab (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi,

I am just planning to set up a small pet services offering dog walking in North Bristol, pet visits, dog boarding and overnight care and also selling home made dog biscuits. Please comment below or send me a message if you interested. Thanks

Rita


----------

